# Chip in lacquer



## woodsey (Feb 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct area to post this...

I found a high-end bedroom set at a clearance centre for a great price. The issue? There is are a few chips in the thick, clear lacquer over the wood at the top of the bed frame. The lacquer layer is very thick, thicker than normal, because it has that high-gloss, almost plastic-y look (really is nicer than I make it sound). Is there a way to repair this without stripping the whole piece, or should I keep looking?

Thanks!


----------

